# Preventing Lungworm



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I found snails on my dogs toys that she had left in the garden, so now I want to treat her for lungworm. I have read there is 4 different types and that one single product doesnt kill all 4. I have a packet of Milbermax, will this be effective to use? I just want to make sure she hasnt got lungworm before I start using verm x herbal wormer which expels all worms out the gut, but is not effective against parasites such as lungworm when they have migrated from the gut.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Assuming your dog hasn't any Collie in her, Advocate is the recommended (by vets) for lungworm, however quite a few people use Panacur.

You would have to treat reasonably regularly to ensure she remains clear


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Assuming your dog hasn't any Collie in her, Advocate is the recommended (by vets) for lungworm, however quite a few people use Panacur.
> 
> You would have to treat reasonably regularly to ensure she remains clear


If you read verm x website. They claim to prevent Lungworm as it expels them out the gut. You feed it for 3days every month.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> If you read verm x website. They claim to prevent Lungworm as it expels them out the gut. You feed it for 3days every month.


Couldn't find where it said it expels Lungworm 

Found this though where they recommend Panacur

Verm-X ? Animal Healthcare Products | Are We Lungworm Aware, or Lungworm Advertising Aware?

"In my practice, Im going to take a pragmatic view. Im in Bath, in the South West, so Im going to assume all dogs coming to me from this area may have exposure, therefore Im going to advise all my dog clients to get a Baermann worm egg count done on 3 days stool samples every six months to see if lungworm is present. If it is, Ill recommend they have a seven day course of Panacur. If they dont, Ill recommend they use a herbal product prophylactically (my preference is Verm-X crunchies daily) for intestinal hygiene control between tests".


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Couldn't find where it said it expels Lungworm
> 
> Found this though where they recommend Panacur
> 
> ...


This is what they told me via email.................. I asked if i should use a chemical wormer (for lungworm) before i start with verm x every month.

Verm-X is a 100% natural formulation for the control of intestinal hygiene, as well as being an effective control for intestinal challenges, Verm-X is gentle on the animals gut and digestive system. Verm-X does not contain any herbs which are toxic to the animals and so is completely safe to feed, due to it being a 100% herbal product you cannot overdose with the product.

Verm-X works differently to the conventional products. Verm-X works to build an environment in the gut and digestive system that is able to attack and expel challenges in this area.

The challenge you have queried can migrate outside of this area, in which case would then be difficult for Verm-X to target. Therefore, if you are aware of this burden being present, we would not recommend that Verm-X is used as the sole remedy for this, however, if this challenge is not currently present then, so long as fed as instructed, Verm-x will be able to assist with this burden at point of ingestion to stop it from settling and doing its damage. 
If you are at all concerned that your dog may of picked up a challenge it is completely safe to carry out a double course of Verm-X over a period of 14 days.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> This is what they told me via email.................. I asked if i should use a chemical wormer (for lungworm) before i start with verm x every month.
> 
> Verm-X is a 100% natural formulation for the control of intestinal hygiene, as well as being an effective control for intestinal challenges, Verm-X is gentle on the animals gut and digestive system. Verm-X does not contain any herbs which are toxic to the animals and so is completely safe to feed, due to it being a 100% herbal product you cannot overdose with the product.
> 
> ...


Mmm they haven't actually said it works though have they, they say it assists.

If you lost your dog to lungworm and tried to get compensation from them they would be able to wriggle out of that pretty easily with that wording.

Their whole stance is to put the onus on you to have your dog tested regularly.

That's how I read it anyway


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Mmm they haven't actually said it works though have they, they say it assists.
> 
> If you lost your dog to lungworm and tried to get compensation from them they would be able to wriggle out of that pretty easily with that wording.
> 
> ...


Yea i see your point. I hate using chemical wormers though so it is a good solution for me. I wont be using advocate etc every month. Last wormer i used was Drontal 4 months ago, that doesnt even kill lungworm. I think you can get egg counts done cheap aswell so maybe a good idea.

This is another email i found when i 1st enquired about it..................

Verm-X works to create an environment in the gut and digestive system which is very hostile to parasites that settle here. Upon entering the gut and digestive system the parasites are expelled out of the dogs body, however the environment Verm-X builds is not only able to remove any current challenges but also, when following the correct feeding instructions, can act as a preventative.

Verm-X Liquid and Crunchies are designed to be equally as effective. The amount fed in the liquid over 3 days builds an environment in the gut and digestive system that is able to stay present for the month period. This environment would then start to slowly fade at which point you would be due to feed the next 3 days, and so on, providing continual protection. The reason the liquid is fed at longer intervals is due to the liquid being a concentrated formulation where as the treats are at a lower concentration and consequently fed everyday to keep the hostile environment built in the gut.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ScienceDirect.com - Veterinary Parasitology - Comparative efficacy of flubendazole and a commercially available herbal wormer against natural infections of Ascaridia galli, Heterakis gallinarum and intestinal Capillaria spp. in chickens

http://www.test.poultryhealthcentre.com/flash/library/Awareness of Poultry Parasites.pdf

Flubendazole has an overall efficacy of 99.4%, a similar herbal wormer 
(Verm X®) only had an efficacy of 0-11.6%


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> ScienceDirect.com - Veterinary Parasitology - Comparative efficacy of flubendazole and a commercially available herbal wormer against natural infections of Ascaridia galli, Heterakis gallinarum and intestinal Capillaria spp. in chickens
> 
> http://www.test.poultryhealthcentre.com/flash/library/Awareness of Poultry Parasites.pdf
> 
> ...


:| So basically useless lol. 

Was it Verm X? it says herbal treatment


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> :| So basically useless lol.
> 
> Was it Verm X? it says herbal treatment


That's why I gave you the quote which says Verm x 

The study doesn't seem to be influenced by commercialism either!!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> That's why I gave you the quote which says Verm x
> 
> The study doesn't seem to be influenced by commercialism either!!


oh lol think i will email em that, would be interesting what they say 

So basically that bottle of Verm X in the cupboard i should clean the drains with it? lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> oh lol think i will email em that, would be interesting what they say
> 
> So basically that bottle of Verm X in the cupboard i should clean the drains with it? lol


That's up to you.  I personally wouldn't rely on it for worming though


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

rona said:


> That's up to you.  I personally wouldn't rely on it for worming though


I must say that is alarming, will be interested in what their reply to it is.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I must say that is alarming, will be interested in what their reply to it is.


Let me know what reply you get


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes we are aware of this study from a few years ago - our comments are that, whilst no product name is mentioned it is an attack on all herbal products - on your forum one person identified that this study did not seem commercial - the study was instigated by Elanco who own Flubenvet and since its publication it has been used as part of their PR promoting Flubenvet, so there is a commercial angle to it.*Additionally to that I attach comments that were published at the time relating to the study from our veterinary consultant Nick Thompson as follows:

POOR STUDY INTO &#8216;NATURAL&#8217; PARASITE CONTROL CANNOT BE TRUSTED

I am writing to you in my capacity as a Holistic Vet in reference to your article**&#8216;&#8217;Natural&#8217; parasite control is called into question&#8217; in your recent edition of OTC. I was disappointed because I feel you jumped to a headline conclusion based on a poor study &#8211; so poor, in fact, that any scientist worth their salt could not possibly draw any meaningful conclusion.

I refer to:

The total lack of references cited in this &#8216;study&#8217;. Was it published in a peer reviewed journal? Was it published at all?Your opening paragraph saying &#8216;a leading herbal wormer was shown to have no efficacy against common poultry worms&#8217;, when in the study the original worm status of all the birds was not known. A worm egg count should have been conducted before the trial. Therefore a before-and-after comparison in this trial is logically impossible. The flubendazole treated group may have had a low count even before the trial. This is not science, this is a marketing article.

The sampling technique for the feacal egg counts was not detailed &#8211; was this individualised or a group sampled?

Herbal parasite control products work very differently from pharmaceutical products. Worm burdens drop more gradually after treatment using effective herbal products; often a good thing if the animal is heavily contaminated &#8211; this reduces the chance of dramatic stripping of the gut wall straight after dosing, possible after pharmaceuticals like flubendazole. Experience of many years tells us that testing the efficacy of effective herbal preparations is best done 21 days after treatment. In this trial, testing was at 8-12 days. The entire trial only lasted 13 days! (What about the long term anthelmintic effects of flubendazole versus herbal products, what about the overall health of the birds after comparative treatment for months?) This trial was far too short-term to be useful.

Your article states &#8216;the trial, done to&#8217; &#8216;Good Clinical Practice Standards (GCP)&#8217;. GCP has nothing to do with*animal*trials. They are to do with the rights, safety and well-being of the*human*subjects in a trial.

How were the birds &#8216;randomly assigned&#8217; to the groups? By eye, the first ones to enter the pen, every third bird went into each pen? Not good enough.

Prior to treatment, a single bird from each group was post-mortem examined to demonstrate adult and larval worms. We all know, though, that in any group of birds there is a range of worm burden depending on the age, health and genetics of that individual. Also, no post mortem examination was carried out after the trail.

In the advertorial, it was stated that &#8216;the results were shown to be statistically significant&#8217;. How? Good trial protocol demands this be explained.*

It is known that I advise several alternative therapy companies and I am booked to talk on the subject at the AHDA conference - if this is the quality of trial that your article mentions in the final paragraph of the piece, then it would suggest the pharmaceutical industry is in a very sorry state. Personally, I am reassured that there are effective, quality herbal internal parasite control products on the market.

Nick Thompson BSc (Hons) Path Sci., BVM&S, VetMFHom, MRCVS.


This was the response from verm x.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

What do you make of that rona


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Outside of the Verm x discussion, my vet strongly recommends Advocate used monthly for lungworm. 

Back into the Verm X debate - perhaps the outraged Mr Thompson should provide you with a peer reviewed report of a trial where Verm X worked well? It's no use rubbishing others if you rely on vaguery in your own paperwork...


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Wilmer said:


> Outside of the Verm x discussion, my vet strongly recommends Advocate used monthly for lungworm.
> 
> Back into the Verm X debate - perhaps the outraged Mr Thompson should provide you with a peer reviewed report of a trial where Verm X worked well? It's no use rubbishing others if you rely on vaguery in your own paperwork...


Well i think in the wild, animals eat herbs to rid themselves of worms. I don't feel ok giving my dog what is essential poison, hence looking into more natural products.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well i think in the wild, animals eat herbs to rid themselves of worms. I don't feel ok giving my dog what is essential poison, hence looking into more natural products.


I think you'll find in the wild animals die of worms. I've heard of a neglected horse so riddled with worms it had to be put down.

Treating our animals for parasites is a positive step we can take towards their happiness and health, and to prolong their life.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> I think you'll find in the wild animals die of worms. I've heard of a neglected horse so riddled with worms it had to be put down.
> 
> Treating our animals for parasites is a positive step we can take towards their happiness and health, and to prolong their life.


Maybe they do but they eat certain plants to rid themselves of worms. Nick Thompson suggests worm counts every 6 months and herbal wormer treatment. Just because you are using chemical wormers every month doesnt mean they are working.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well i think in the wild, animals eat herbs to rid themselves of worms. I don't feel ok giving my dog what is essential poison, hence looking into more natural products.


Animals also die young in the wild. Lungworm can kill. For me, living as I do in a high risk area, I'll opt for the 'poison', ie properly licensed and effective worm medication.

One of my dogs came down with cystitis on the weekend, which can be a pretty nasty condition. Funnily enough I didn't faff around with herbs then either.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> What do you make of that rona


No mention of facts or studies to back up their own claims are there? 


GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well i think in the wild, animals eat herbs to rid themselves of worms. I don't feel ok giving my dog what is essential poison, hence looking into more natural products.


If you are willing to pay for *regular* worm counts until you know the Verm x to be effective, then I can't see any issue with you standing by your wishes.

As long as your dog/animal doesn't suffer for your principles and you are open to the poison option if needed, then go for it.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Animals also die young in the wild. Lungworm can kill. For me, living as I do in a high risk area, I'll opt for the 'poison', ie properly licensed and effective worm medication.
> 
> One of my dogs came down with cystitis on the weekend, which can be a pretty nasty condition. Funnily enough I didn't faff around with herbs then either.


You highlight poison asif I am having a go at people who use regular wormers :
Wormers are nasty chemicals at the end of the day. Which is why I hate using them, just like I have taken a minimalistic approach to vaccinations, I hate vaccinating also, although i think all puppys should be vaccinated. I will get worm counts done every 6 months and use verm x inbetween. Last chemical wormer I used which was drontal, doesnt even kill lungworm anyway :/


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Really interesting thread.

GOLDEN RETRIEVERMAN where do you get the verm-x from, please?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> You highlight poison asif I am having a go at people who use regular wormers :


Poison was the term you used, I was just repeating it  Believe it or not, using chemical wormers regularly wasn't a decision I made lightly, it's just that on balance I believe it's the best option to keep my dogs safe.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Really interesting thread.
> 
> GOLDEN RETRIEVERMAN where do you get the verm-x from, please?


I got mine from Pet Supermarket. I think alot of online retailers sell it


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I got from Petsupermarket. I think alot of online retailers sell it


Cheers  Think I'll get some.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Maybe they do but they eat certain plants to rid themselves of worms. Nick Thompson suggests worm counts every 6 months and herbal wormer treatment. Just because you are using chemical wormers every month doesnt mean they are working.


I agree. Which is why my horse gets a worm count rather than regular wormer. I will need to look into this for Bess, but lung worm is prevalent round here, and she drinks water from puddles and eats grass all the time. Ill need to be sure counts can identify lungworms as well as intestinal parasites.

If my horse, or Bess, need a wormer I will not be relying on herbal remedies I'm afraid.

And actually most remedies have there basis in herbs - aspirin occurs naturally. It's just we've managed to duplicate them chemically nw, and I prefer to take a tablet nowadays, than chew a piece of willow bark.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not criticising Verm X per se, I know nothing about it. I just think that disputing someone else's trial without putting forward own evidence is a warning flag. I have absolutely no problem with natural remedies if the vendors are prepared to prove efficacy; natural remedies have just as much potential to be toxic as synthetic ones so I want to know they work before using them on my dog.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Wilmer said:


> I'm not criticising Verm X per se, I know nothing about it. I just think that disputing someone else's trial without putting forward own evidence is a warning flag. I have absolutely no problem with natural remedies if the vendors are prepared to prove efficacy; natural remedies have just as much potential to be toxic as synthetic ones so I want to know they work before using them on my dog.


Absolutely! A lot of naturally occurring substances can be fatal. Bess has a seeming death wish the way she's attracted to raw onion. Just because its not a 'chemical' doesn't mean it's not harmful.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Absolutely! A lot of naturally occurring substances can be fatal. Bess has a seeming death wish the way she's attracted to raw onion. Just because its not a 'chemical' doesn't mean it's not harmful.


If you read the email verm x sent me, earlier in the thread, verm x contains no plants that are toxic and you cant overdose. I was going to try this worm count by post service. www.wormcount.com/


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Slightly confused, naturally occurring chemicals are still chemicals. I do think some man made chemical applications are strong enough to make me warrant being cautious about applying them in any large or frequent quantities. But chemicals are chemicals, whether natural or not.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Slightly confused, naturally occurring chemicals are still chemicals. I do think some man made chemical applications are strong enough to make me warrant being cautious about applying them in any large or frequent quantities. But chemicals are chemicals, whether natural or not.


Verm x is used on Organic farms I think.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

But why does that make it better? If it's a naturally occurring chemical, it's still a chemical?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> But why does that make it better? If it's a naturally occurring chemical, it's still a chemical?


Hows it a chemical? Its herbs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Herbs are chemical compounds, the only difference is whether they are a man made or naturally occurring chemical.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Well like you I was concerned about this. As onion for example is toxic to dogs. I asked them and they claimed there is no harmful ingredients. One thing they say on their website is children can worm your dog for you. Normal wormers have a keep out of reach of children warning on the box. If effective I would much rather use herbal medication over man made.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

This is from the FAQ on Verm x website....


Why can I not find any copies of your product trials on your website? Frustratingly, we are unable to share any research or test results with you under current legislation. Verm-X is classed as a complementary feeding stuff for animals and it is not a registered pharmaceutical medicine as it is 100% herbal, for this reason we are unable to use certain information or phrases to promote Verm-X as a medicine.Verm-X has been on the UK market for 10 years - during that time the success of the products has led the company to grow significantly every year, including this year. This growth is result driven.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you come across Diatomaceous Earth? I've not looked into VermX but I know DE is a naturally occurring substance used to rid worms. A few people here use it including me 

My friend regularly wormed her horse with recommended conventional wormers. After using DE, the horse shed a load of worms.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I share your concerns, but if you give your dog enough of any one thing, it's likely to be harmful. My dogs have left over takeaways containing onion, and have never come to any harm, they also have garlic in their blended offal and vegetables to help deter parasites. 

I think realistically, if you use something that is so *safe* it's not going to be as effective as using a stronger chemical compound. It's a case of weighing up the pros and cons, you either accept your dog might well carry a worm burden by using something that isn't as strong/effective, or you use something stronger to try to ensure your dog is as free from worms and internal parasites as possible. 

DE is (as mentioned) I think one of the most effective natural preventatives, not sure how effective it is against lungworm though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> This is from the FAQ on Verm x website....
> 
> Why can I not find any copies of your product trials on your website? Frustratingly, we are unable to share any research or test results with you under current legislation. Verm-X is classed as a complementary feeding stuff for animals and it is not a registered pharmaceutical medicine as it is 100% herbal, for this reason we are unable to use certain information or phrases to promote Verm-X as a medicine.Verm-X has been on the UK market for 10 years - during that time the success of the products has led the company to grow significantly every year, including this year. This growth is result driven.


   

But surely they can give info without using the offending words?

Odd that these can
http://healthsil.co.za/pdf/DE_Natural_Dewormer_Study sheep-cattle.pdf

Found this
Parasite Control

"In conclusion, there are some alternative dewormers that have significant research data to show they work, some may have limited data that merits further studies, but many of them are very lacking in data. If you choose to use these products, you need to monitor the animals closely for worms, using FAMACHA as a minimum and fecal egg counts are even better, since these products may or may not work. Also, one has to be aware of toxicity potential of some alternative dewormers."


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Have you come across Diatomaceous Earth? I've not looked into VermX but I know DE is a naturally occurring substance used to rid worms. A few people here use it including me
> 
> My friend regularly wormed her horse with recommended conventional wormers. After using DE, the horse shed a load of worms.


No I had never heard of this, where do you get it from?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Why not talk to your vet and figure out how concerned he/she thinks you should be re lungworm and discuss what they recommend?

I wouldn't rely on anything herbal for worms tbh. Fleas are different, you can see them and they are more irritating than anything else. They don't have the same capability that worms do to kill your dog.

I don't worm as regularly as manufacturer's state at all. But none of the dog's toys are left outside overnight during slug/snail season and they all go through the wash relatively regularly as well in terms of lungworm.

You can find positive and negative information for anything but first I think you need to establish just how much of a risk there is because that could greatly affect what you do.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Well as for my vet he sold me some Milbermax and i didnt even ask for it  I think their is 4 different types of Lungworm and not all brands, kill all of them. Im in the North, i was told by someone local that she knew someone, whos dog died eating grass from Lungworm! I think worm counts are a good idea. Only £6.50 by post.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well as for my vet he sold me some Milbermax and i didnt even ask for it  I think their is 4 different types of Lungworm and not all brands, kill all of them. Im in the North, i was told by someone local that she knew someone, whos dog died eating grass from Lungworm! I think worm counts are a good idea. Only £6.50 by post.


In that case then I would probably get worm counts done (I am not sure how often they would recommend) and look for symptoms more than anything else. I asked my vets re risks of eating grass slugs have been on and they feel that is very sketchy in their personal opinion, as in they do not feel I should be overly concerned. I know a dog who had lungworm and was treated very easily and successfully, so it is best to know what signs and symptoms to look out for I imagine.

From what I recall, nothing can really prevent lungworm its just things such as Advocate and Panacur which treat. So its a wait and watch thing really.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> No I had never heard of this, where do you get it from?


I get mine from here. Always v helpful
1 KG DIATOMACEOUS EARTH PURE FROM PERU FOOD GRADE | eBay

If you google it, lots of info comes up


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I get mine from here. Always v helpful
> 1 KG DIATOMACEOUS EARTH PURE FROM PERU FOOD GRADE | eBay
> 
> If you google it, lots of info comes up


I've been reading up on this on a Raw Feeding Forum. 

It seems to have a lot of health benefits from what I've read in addition to worming.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Well as for my vet he sold me some Milbermax and i didnt even ask for it  I think their is 4 different types of Lungworm and not all brands, kill all of them. Im in the North, i was told by someone local that she knew someone, whos dog died eating grass from Lungworm! I think worm counts are a good idea. Only £6.50 by post.


Can you post the exact details of what you need to do for worm counts please, or link to where your info is from? Relying on my phone which is a nightmare to navigate but would consider it for my two if its doable.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If you have a lot of snails or slugs in your garden it's a good idea to have her regularly tested for lung worm too. I don't leave toys, bones or bowls out in the garden because I know the horrid things can walk over them. It's something I think about when feeding the dogs raw food straight from the ground but a recent test has shown they don't have any worms and I only use Drontal plus.

You can have a worm count done as often as you like and it only costs £14 with the results in just two days from posting the samples.
Wormcount Home Page


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can you post the exact details of what you need to do for worm counts please, or link to where your info is from? Relying on my phone which is a nightmare to navigate but would consider it for my two if its doable.


Admin stuff


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

GS - send off for the kit. Take a small poo sample on three consecutive days for the lungworm count and one sample for the round/heart worm & tapeworm count. Send it back for the cost of a 90pence stamp and wait for the result in an e mail. Simples!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Malmum said:


> GS - send off for the kit. Take a small poo sample on three consecutive days for the lungworm count and one sample for the round/heart worm & tapeworm count. Send it back for the cost of a 90pence stamp and wait for the result in an e mail. Simples!


Does the timings of the poo matter or is it just poo from three days in a row?!

How small is small?! What website is it from again?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The website is on post 49 this thread GS, can't get it on my phone. The samples are around the size of the tip of an index finger, you'll see how much to send as the boxes are small plastic ones and the postage goes as a large letter. Not large samples at all. You get an email about the roundworm and tape worm around two days after sending off then two days later the results of the heart and lungworm count.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it £14 like someone said ? It says £6.50 on the website ?


----------

